# Cattleya rex 2021



## My Green Pets (Apr 26, 2021)

Rex blooming season came a good 3 months early this year! Maybe it was the intense LED lights that brought them out so fast.
This clone has been dubbed 'Urqu' meaning 'mountain' in Quechua. Judging is May 8, but I don't think they will look too good at that point. We shall see.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 26, 2021)

Last pic looks great! The yellow flames are intense there and flower has one of the best of rex shape.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 27, 2021)

I really like that striking display of colour, patterns and shape.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 27, 2021)

William,
that’s a lovely clone. Is it from peruflora?
regards
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2021)

very pretty lip


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

Looks like a nice classic old Cattleya. Big flowers, right?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 27, 2021)

Very nice...don’t get to see C. Rex very often!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 27, 2021)

That's really a beauty!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2021)

I would love to have it judged. Only 5 have ever been awarded, and 3 of those were out of the country!



DrLeslieEe said:


> Last pic looks great! The yellow flames are intense there and flower has one of the best of rex shape.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2021)

I bought a flask on eBay in 2014. I have a hunch they may have originally come from Mick Fournier of HBI Orchid flasks, but the seller would not share that info with me. Shady, but whatever.



monocotman said:


> William,
> that’s a lovely clone. Is it from peruflora?
> regards
> David


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2021)

The flowers are about 10 cm across. They would measure several cm larger if the petals spread out, but they grow almost totally forward.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Looks like a nice classic old Cattleya. Big flowers, right?


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you! I am working on that. Trying to breed them and make as many as possible available to growers. Getting a shipment of various rex varieties in flask from Peruflora next week hopefully.



Duck Slipper said:


> Very nice...don’t get to see C. Rex very often!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

When you say clone 'Urqu', do you mean that they are of a certain ecotype (from a certain area) or a forma (of a certain color form)?

Or do you mean one of the parents is "Urqu'?

Or you are naming the last one 'Urqu'?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Thank you! I am working on that. Trying to breed them and make as many as possible available to growers. Getting a shipment of various rex varieties in flask from Peruflora next week hopefully.


Can't wait to see them bloom in 3-5 years!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2021)

The Peruflora ones I received recently were VERY small. Good luck.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 28, 2021)

I said 'this clone has been dubbed' which was a facetious way to say I named this clone. Since I have over 20 of these plants, I am giving each one a Quechua name as they bloom.



DrLeslieEe said:


> When you say clone 'Urqu', do you mean that they are of a certain ecotype (from a certain area) or a forma (of a certain color form)?
> 
> Or do you mean one of the parents is "Urqu'?
> 
> Or you are naming the last one 'Urqu'?


----------



## PeteM (Apr 28, 2021)

Great job William. Glad to see after moving from the greenhouse to your grow tent they have not skipped a beat. Hope this continues to do well moving forward. Very happy I invested in the spider farmer led too, hoping to bloom a few Cattleyas that have eluded me. Good luck with the flask. I’ll be watching your channel.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 13, 2021)

Two more have bloomed and one got an HCC last night at AOS judging. What a feeling to grow these for seven years from flask and finally get that award. And...at least two more clones are in bud!



_C. maxima cærulea_, _C. rex_ 'Mayu', _C. rex_ 'Unu' (12-inch / 30-cm ruler in photo for scale)



_C. rex_ 'Unu'



_C. rex_ 'Mayu' HCC/AOS (78 pts) with _Bulb. echinolabium_ photobomb


----------



## monocotman (Jun 13, 2021)

Great news, well done!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2021)

Congrats William! Well deserved.


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2021)

Congratulations! Well earned.


----------



## tomp (Jun 14, 2021)

Very striking flower(s)! Congratulations on the award.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 14, 2021)

Very cool!
Congratulations!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 15, 2021)

Great to see your C. rex and all of their lovely flowers. Congrats to the award of your 'Mayu' cultivar


----------



## Guldal (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice to see you harvesting the fruits of your good work. Congrats with the well deserved award!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 16, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Two more have bloomed and one got an HCC last night at AOS judging. What a feeling to grow these for seven years from flask and finally get that award. And...at least two more clones are in bud!
> 
> View attachment 28375
> 
> ...


Good for you!! And the award went to one without the flamea! Great flower.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 4, 2021)

Last rex post for this year.

Six of the siblings ended up blooming this summer, and I think this was the nicest. Hoping for an AM one day on it.

C. rex 'Inti'


----------



## GuRu (Sep 4, 2021)

Soooo nice


----------



## monocotman (Sep 4, 2021)

Love it. Great form,
David


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 4, 2021)

That’s reeeeally nice!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2021)

very nice


----------



## tomp (Sep 4, 2021)

Beautiful indeed. Some how makes me think of an angel blowing a trumpet. )


----------



## NEslipper (Sep 5, 2021)

Beautiful, great growing!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! You deserve it!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 12, 2021)

Love this rarity!


----------

